# Ocean citymd car show may 14-17th



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Cruisin' 2009 dates May 14-17, 2009
Thanks to all of you Hot Rod Enthusiasts! We have exceeded our 3,000 car limit and will not be able to accept any additional participant applications. Spectator tickets may be purchased at the Convention Center or Inlet parking lot. We look forward to seeing everyone down at the beach for Cruisin' 2009! 



This was on their website at Ocean City Special Event Productions


Anyone going down to the show?I will be there in my 67 kamelon GTO we are leaving the wife's cuda home this time bringing her car in october for that show.


I guess the pontiac's will be meeting at harpoon hanna's on thursday like we usually do?


kenny


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes we will meet on thursday at Harpoon Hanna's at 4pm. See you then Kenny.

Bill


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> Yes we will meet on thursday at Harpoon Hanna's at 4pm. See you then Kenny.
> 
> Bill


Question is.... in the 06 or 67?


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)

Already got my tickets! I look foward to meeting you guys.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Question is.... in the 06 or 67?


 I may have both cars there.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> I may have both cars there.


LOL and the 3rd one... errrr, I mean yer friends if the wife is lookin over your shoulder.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill,

OK i will see you at harpoon hannas at 4pm on thursday.


kenny


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> LOL and the 3rd one... errrr, I mean yer friends if the wife is lookin over your shoulder.


 The 3rd one needs some radials before I take it that far. Bias ply won't cut it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> The 3rd one needs some radials before I take it that far. Bias ply won't cut it.


Lol... yer just out of drivers for the number of goats you own.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Terrible when you have more goats then you can drive.I have that problem but what a problem i love having.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well see you all at the beach i am heading out in about 1 hour.


kenny


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a place in Lewes, DE. I'll be down for sure.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well the GTO won the NSRA award at the inlet.Glad michele did not take the cuda gave me a chance to win.LMAO.

kenny


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats! We won best pro street at the inlet. It was a good weekend.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats to you also on your award.That is one nice and fast goat.


kenny


----------

